# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب : بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد




تأليف: محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن رشد ‏‏الشهير بالحفيد‏ 




موضوع: الفقه وأصوله 




نبذة: قال ابن رشد: [فإن غرضي في هذا الكتاب أن أثبت فيه لنفسي ‏‏ على جهة التذكرة من مسائل الأحكام المتفق عليها والمختلف فيها بأدلتها، والتنبيه على نكت الخلاف فيها، ما يجري مجرى الأصول والقواعد لما عسى أن يرد على المجتهد من المسائل المسكوت عنها في الشرع] حيث ذكر فيه أسباب الخلاف وعلَل ووجه فأفاد، وأمتع به، ولايعلم في وقته أنفع منه، ولا أحسن سياقا. 


للتحميل : 



بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مشكورة وبارك الله فيكي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جد يسلمو شذى انا من اشد المعجبين بهاد الكتاب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وهي سلسلة  في الفقه المقارن وفيها تم  ذكر أصول المسائل الفقهية و إتفاق السلف أو إختلافهم فيها و خاصة أصحاب المذاهب الأربعة مع توضيح تصور كل واحد منهم لهذه المسائل و تخريجها على القواعد الأصولية.
كثير هي الدروس النظرية في أصول الفقه أو الدروس العملية في الفقه لكن قلما نجد شرحا وافيا في الفقه المقارن مع تخريج أصول المسائل على القواعد الأصولية.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> جد يسلمو شذى انا من اشد المعجبين بهاد الكتاب 
> وهي سلسلة في الفقه المقارن وفيها تم ذكر أصول المسائل الفقهية و إتفاق السلف أو إختلافهم فيها و خاصة أصحاب المذاهب الأربعة مع توضيح تصور كل واحد منهم لهذه المسائل و تخريجها على القواعد الأصولية.
> كثير هي الدروس النظرية في أصول الفقه أو الدروس العملية في الفقه لكن قلما نجد شرحا وافيا في الفقه المقارن مع تخريج أصول المسائل على القواعد الأصولية.


 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلموووووو كثير على الموضوع الاكثرمن رائع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو  :Eh S(21):

----------


## انس الدالي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

